# Veritas Large Shoulder Plane



## Gofor

I have been drooling over one, too. Your review may have just pushed me over the edge. Concerning the blades, I read somewhere that the O1 blade will take a keener edge than the A2 due to the metal grain geometry. Have you found this to be true or is it so minimal that in practice it is a moot point?


----------



## gizmodyne

Great review. I have the medium and love it.


----------



## Karson

Great looking plane. I was wondering how I could get help on the tenons.


----------



## Radish

Yup, I love my medium too. Good to hear from you again, Digger.


----------



## GaryK

Great review. Got me thinking.


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the thorough review.


----------



## MsDebbieP

excellent review!!!


----------



## Critterman

I got one from Santa this year and it's great. Very smooth and easy to set up. Used it the other day in a crunch and it made the job effortless. I love mine.


----------



## schwingding

Thanks for the review. I have the medium one and the additional features of the large one sound great.


----------



## TheGravedigger

Gofor, I don't have any A2 blades, so I can't comment on the differences. I'm sure someone else has experience there. I DO know that high-carbon provides the keenest edge of all, but has poor durability compared to the harder steels. Past that all are something of a trade-off.

In real practice, I don't think it matters that much. Sharp enough is sharp enough, and I believe any good-quality steel will give you what you need. The primary reason I went with O1 is that it is supposed to be (according to Lee Valley) easier to SHARPEN. For me, the ability to take the blade out, slap it in my MKII, touch up the edge, quickly drop it back into place and get back to work was paramount. This is also the deciding factor in purchasing the Veritas plane with the set-screws in the first place. As I'm fond of saying:

"The easier something is to do, the more likely you are to do it."


----------



## alindobra

I have the medium plane (like most people that commented) and I love it. The large one is definitely on my list, though.

About A2 blades, I have this steel on all my Veritas hanplanes and I have no trouble sharpening it either with the MkII or just by and on a black stone. The A2 blades keep the edge for a long time and are much better than the regular carbon steel. I do not have any O1 blades though and I cannot comment on how they compare.

Thanks for the thorough review,
Alin


----------



## JerrySats

Thanks for the excellent review , you help make my choice easier . My only decision is the large or medium plane . Do you think the larger version was to big for the job or just right ? Like yourself my first project with it will be the building of my new bench.

Thanks 
Jerry


----------



## Dorje

If you're building a bench, you'll definitely want the large one. I bought the medium, which is a great tool, but wish I had gotten the large as the first shoulder plane (even for small work). With the medium, you don't have as wide of a reference surface for planing large work, and it just takes more passes to do the job…


----------



## Peteybadboy

I just ordered one. Deliver June 30! Thanks for the review. Im looking forward to using it. Building a bench is in my future


----------



## RyanIra

I've had one for ages and I like it a lot. I would love it if I didn't seem to cut myself every time I pick it up! CSI would find traces of my DNA all over that thing.Beware that sneaky blade that goes all the way to the edge.


----------

